# Speech and Language



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if anyone had any tips, useful links, books or websites for speech and language therapy techniques. 

We have been on the NHS waiting list since October last year and I'm told this is a long list and it will be many months more. I have a done few things at home with him but have reached a point where we need further help. 

He is not a quiet child, in fact he is quite chatty but it's just not real words. We use a few signs and that does help but am just looking for some more resources. 
Thanks

Ally


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Ally,
Try looking at CYPIT website under 'toolkit', they have some strategies to use whilst waiting...!


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Alley Wally

How old is little one? Austin was referred at 3 due to very limited words and missing beginnings of the words he did say. It only took 5 weeks to get the appointment with SALT which I delayed a few weeks to suit us. In the 7 weeks we waited Austins speech improved greatly and preschool were amazed when he went back after Xmas break. We still took him to appointment and even though he was still missing beginning of words she said until he was 4 it's nothing to worry about and no further follow up, he continues to improve slowly.

Hope somebody else comes along with more specific ideas for you x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Ally

Maybe check out your local childrens centre. Mine has a speech therapy drop in once a month and we got seen within an hour and a half or so. Wish I'd got there earlier! But the referral there is much quicker than going through GP. We are told we will have no more than 3 month wait  for speech therapy as the qualified therapist at the centre referred us. 
Health visitor recommended it as said its a much quicker referral process. If you have longer than a 3 month wait that is. 
But even if not mine have me some tips and have seen progress ever since very quickly. For example I give my eldest a choice of two toys, that she cannot see so can't point to, eg I say do you want animal puzzle or spotty dog. she has started asking for the one she wants whereas before would point and make frustration noises instead. 

Good luck xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Ally

Sorry your wait will be so long. I second visiting some local children's centres. I work in speech and language and we run drop in sessions and assist is running some talking together groups. 

What I tell my parents is.....

Signing is great, keep it up. I assume it's Makaton? There is training and with us if your child is on the caseload we offer very subsidised training packages. May be worth looking into? Visual choices so he can use his non verbal communication to request (which is self esteem building and a gentle nudge to communicate as often we're guilty we doing things automatically for our children), so a look, point, reach and then you model his choice, so 'do you want juice (show juice carton) or milk (show milk bottle)?' Keep your language simple even if he understands. It is very typical for children to understand more than they can say but in order to language learn they need to hear very short and simple models. It is actually so hard to do, but one or two words and then if he masters a word add to it, so he says 'bus' you say 'red bus' or 'bus driving'. Add symbolic sounds to make it fun. Also if he says a word but it isn't clear don't correct just model back clearly. Comment on his play (simply!) so he hears good models and limit questions. Repetitive play is great for this as they hear the same language over and over, so things like car runs, bubbles, building towers and pop up toys. Bubbles are my favourite, so 'bubbles' (show bubbles) 'open' 'ready, steady, go!' (blow bubbles) 'bubbles' 'pop, pop, pop', 'gone', 'more?' and see if he makes a request for more (this could be as simple as looking at the bubble pot) Once children get into the swing of the game I start holding back, so I may say 'ready, steady...' and wait to see if they attempt 'go'. Again I take a look, a sound, anything really, just a response as their way of saying 'go' and I quickly model the word myself before blowing the bubbles. I also usually act dumb at the end and wait to see if I get any request for 'more'! So many children are motivated by the bubbles and I have good success  

How is his range of speech sounds? It's something they will look at but he's too young for anything too formal yet. It's all through play but if you do notice he's missing some sounds, for example /s/ you could play with a toy snake and make him do lots of hissing, or if he's struggling with /t/ you could look at the clock and make a t, t, t sound to represent the tick

Hope this is of some help to you, and not too preachy! Good luck xxx


----------



## NancyS (Oct 16, 2013)

This is a great site for speech and language ideas http://www.talkingkids.org/ - when I worked in General Practice, I used to recommend this for children who were waiting for speech therapy

/links


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Ally

I have a dvd which I found helpful with C (has one section for the kids to watch and one for the parent with top tips from a speech and language therapist) - learn to talk with oxbridge baby. If you text or email me your address I can post it to you. 

Must get together again soon, love C & C  xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Also Google I can talk together and talking point xxx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there a private speech therapist in your area? I requested a referral for DS last April, he eventually had his NHS assessment in January and is waiting for his first actual speech therapy in March - nearly a year after I first asked for help! In the meantime we had him seen by a private ST who gave us some pointers and emailed over some worksheets/games that were specific to his needs. It's not as expensive as you might think and worth it to give you some help while you wait for the NHS...


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks for all your lovely replies. he is 29 months and can say only a handful of words clearly, like daddy, pub (don't laugh!) cheese and juice. he loves ready, steady, go...something the initial HV speech worker started with him. he now says 'ga' when prompted, so there is progress.

we have approached a private therapist and are considering their offer but just need to do some juggling in our budget. social services offered us a small allowance to cover two private sessions (disappointing but better than nothing!) so will have to have a good think about it.

kizzi, i bought that dvd...he is not interested in tv etc so it was no good for now. maybe a bit later.  he does watch a bit of mr tumbles..only snippets not a whole episode but he is learning signs from there. as am i. I mean we all need to know the sign for 'guinea pig food' don't we ;-)

i have been putting things out his reach but where he can see them and that does help. his pronunciation of 'juice' is definitely improving. 

thanks again for all your helps. i will check out the link etc.

ally


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh Alley Wally I know its hard not to worry (I did) but when Austin started preschool at 30 months he really only had a few more words than that and loads of people were starting to comment. Looking back now I wish I hadn't worried so much as I feel they all get there in their own time (easier said than done).

Hope you find your local children's centre have an easy access speech therapy as I do think that wait is ridiculous (and that's coming from an NHS worker who understands the pressure every service is facing).

All the best x


----------



## Ally Wally (Mar 1, 2011)

I know,  it is so hard not to worry especially when he is generally delayed and you can literally see him falling further and further behind his peers.  But I just want to do the best we can for him as I can see some improvements so I know it is slowly working. Fortunately he is a September baby so will have an extra year in hand to catch up before school. 

Such helpful advice here from everyone. Thank you.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Will be honest and say Austin been an Aug baby does add to my anxiety, 6 months he will be starting school  . He's still the smallest and behind with speech, numbers etc, preschool have only said today he needs to learn to recognise his name and put coat on by himself (feels like it always something he can't do) thankfully he's quite a confident little thing so I'm not worried about social side of school life


----------

